# Colt Ford



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Any of y'all ever here of Colt Ford? If you haven't you need to check around and take some of his music to yer next mud fest. 

Country rap at its finest LOL!:rockn:


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

He's definately got his own sound that's for sure.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

Everybody round here should know who he is by now.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Not many know about him around here, several only know about him because of me. I like him, just hope he can produce more!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

colt ford, brantley gilbert all those ga boyz are good


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking about him making more music yesterday myself. I have not heard Brantley Gilbert.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

From what I understand, Colt Ford is comming to Bigwoods ATV Park, in Longwoods NC sometime in Augest. I plan on going to see him perform at Bigwoods ATV.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

He was just down here at our east coast rv park on Memorial day week end. Can you imagin 7000 red necks on 4wheelers and in 4x4s that had been playing in a 450 acre mud pit all day. HELL YEAH.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

drtyTshrt said:


> Yeah I was thinking about him making more music yesterday myself. I have not heard Brantley Gilbert.


 

Brantley Gilbert is who sings with Colt Ford on the 'Dirt Road Anthem'


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

dirt road anthem is my favorite.
I guess I need to catch up HUH?


----------

